# Need Photoimpact 12 help - 3d text



## glfn1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently re-installed PI 12 after a re-format. I used to be able to select 'text' and then select 3d and then do my thing. Or else I would do it as 2d but afterward make it a selection and then just do the 3d thing from the 'text attributes' menu. Now, 3d is not offered as a selection when I go into text mode, and if I make the text a selection (it is still a 'path') the 3d effects will not apply to it. I have no idea how to get it back to working as it had. Any suggestions? Thanks.

glfn1 :4-dontkno


----------



## Dreama (Apr 3, 2008)

I am having similar problems. I am a beginner and add my text to photos for transfers..I am now stuck. I go to add the TEXT and it is SOOOOOOOo tiny I cannot read it. I have the same fonts and same sizes I always use, but you need a magnifying class to see it. You have to turn it up to 270 to read it and then it is distorted. It's like a button was hit that changed everything. I would also like to know how to reset everything back to the way it was....any help would be greatly appreciated:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

Dreama


----------

